# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Anfrage

## GeorgS

Hallo Ralf, 

warum gelingt es mir nicht, das Profil und die Beiträge von Michael und HansiB alias Konrad aufzurufen?


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,

es mag nicht Jeder damit einverstanden sein, aber die Accounts bekanntermaßen verstorbener Forumsmitglieder werden nach einiger Zeit (~ 1 Jahr) von der Forumsadministration gelöscht. Die Beiträge bleiben erhalten, sind aber ohne den Benutzernamen natürlich nicht mehr so leicht zu finden, weil der mangels eines existierenden Accounts nun durch "Gast" ersetzt ist.

Es gehen wahrscheinlich weitaus mehr Mitstreiter unbemerkt von uns, als solche, bei denen dies beispielsweise von einem/einer Angehörigen oder anderem Forumsmitglied mitgeteilt wird. Die Administration merkt ein Ableben in der Regel nur indirekt und nur daran, dass unter einem bestimmten Benutzernamen längere Zeit keine Beiträge mehr erscheinen. Nach etwa einem Jahr wird unter der hinterlegten E-Mail-Adresse nachgefragt, ob der Account weiter bestehen soll. Kommt in angemessener Zeit keine Reaktion, wird er gelöscht.

Ralf

----------

